# Freie NX Clients

## barac0der

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem System free-nx Server installiert. Soweit funktioniert auch alles. Auf der Klient-Seite funktioniert bei mir nur der kostenlose NX Klient von Nomachine.

Ist es bei euch auch so? Welchen Klient benutzt ihr?

Herman.

----------

## disi

Ich nehme auch den von Nomachine und funktioniert fast perfekt. (ich sehe nur Teile der Desktop-Verknuepfungen weil die Aufloesung kleiner ist, sprich die links oben in der Ecke)

Reflection X habe ich mal versucht aber konnte das X nicht aufbauen, die ssh Verbindung geht.

Ich meine auch irgendwo gelesen zu haben das nur der nomachine Client funktioniert, bin mir da aber nicht mehr sicher.

----------

## Anarcho

Vielleicht mal als Startpunkt:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NX_technology#Clients

----------

## barac0der

So wie ich es verstanden habe gibt es jetzt also ein funktionierenden Klienten: qtnx.

Dann ist wohl was mit meinem freenx Server falsch eingestellt.

Ich habe mal den qtnx client aus der Konsole gestartet. Bis hierhin läuft alles ohne Fehler oder Warnungen:

NX> 1000 NXNODE - Version 2.1.0-71 OS (GPL)

NX> 700 Session id: polynoe64-1003-F4509EF14E71D64AA2CD26D1FF71FC12

NX> 705 Session display: 1003

NX> 703 Session type: unix-application

NX> 701 Proxy cookie: 203b17dcaac35db50f139dd5bbf30fc0

NX> 702 Proxy IP: 127.0.0.1

NX> 706 Agent cookie: 203b17dcaac35db50f139dd5bbf30fc0

NX> 704 Session cache: unix-application

NX> 707 SSL tunneling: 1

NX> 1009 Session status: starting

NX> 710 Session status: running

NX> 1002 Commit

NX> 105 bye

/usr/NX/bin/nxserver: line 1283:  5979 Beendet                 sleep $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT

NX> 1006 Session status: running

bye

Bye

NX> 999 Bye

NX> 280 Exiting on signal: 15

Woran könnte das liegen?

----------

